# ******* riveira



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

anyone diving it. i am just curious. cash prizes and seems like it will be fun and give everyone a chance to get out in some good weather.



http://www.flounderwear.com/rnrrules.html


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow...they sure have changed things! 42 days is a long tournament.

Also asa shameless plug - don't forget the Pensacola "Guns and Hoses" Tournament June 27-28.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Already signed up baby, can't wait


----------

